# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آموزش: دوره کدنویسی در دلفی به صورت غیر حضوری توسط شاهین عشایری

## BORHAN TEC

به نام خدا و عرض سلام و ادب و احترام،

اینجانب شاهین عشایری هستم و بیش از یک دهه است که با این زبان برنامه نویسی دوست داشتنی  :قلب:  کار میکنم. سالها قبل (سال 89-90) بود که 24 ساعت فیلم آموزشی در مورد دلفی را ضبط کردم و به صورت رایگان در اینترنت منتشر کردم که بسیار مورد استقبال قرار گرفت و در تمام این سالها بازخوردهای خوبی را شاهد بودم که برایم بسیار امیدوار کننده است. مدتی قبل بود که تصمیم گرفتم با توجه به نیاز بازار و کمبود نیروی انسانی در این خصوص "آکادمی دلفی" را راه اندازی کنم و در آن این زبان برنامه نویسی را به صورت تخصصی آموزش دهم. اولین دوره ای که تصمیم گرفتم به صورت غیر حضوری برگزار کنم دوره کدنویسی در دلفی است و احساس میکنم که برای دوستانی که علاقه مند به یادگیری زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی هستند و میخواهند این زبان قدرتمند را به صورت اصولی یاد بگیرند شرکت در این دوره میتواند بهترین نقطه شروع برای یادگیری باشد. 

برای اطلاع از این دوره و دسترسی به محتوای آموزشی رایگان آکادمی دلفی و همچنین اخبار مربوطه میتوانید به کانال تلگرامی زیر مراجعه کنید. عضویت شما دوستان در این کانال باعث افتخار و قوت قلب ما خواهد بود  :چشمک: 

آدرس کانال تلگرامی آکادمی دلفی:
https://t.me/delphiacademy_ir

موفق و سربلند باشید ...

----------

